# GPU-Z App for iPhone?



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2011)

Remotely view the data of a card in your pc from GPU-Z via LAN and/or Internet.

Something people would be interested in?

and even pay?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 7, 2011)

The data of?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2011)

of a card from inside your pc


----------



## jimmyz (Feb 7, 2011)

Temps and such would be nice to monitor, would this work with ROG bluetooth or is that something Asus would have to OK?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2011)

jimmyz said:


> Temps and such would be nice to monitor, would this work with ROG bluetooth or is that something Asus would have to OK?



no idea how rog bluetooth works. i was thinking lan with autodiscovery and some internet based mechanism that doesnt require you to open up ports


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, IHMO if you could include some way if adding the specs of the cards out there readily available to see. E.g if you go gpu shopping you can check the specs on your iphone and compare which is better on the spot.

Basically have a database of all the cards out today which lists their specifications.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Well, IHMO if you could include some way if adding the specs of the cards out there readily available to see. E.g if you go gpu shopping you can check the specs on your iphone and compare which is better on the spot.
> 
> Basically have a database of all the cards out today which lists their specifications.



thats a nice idea


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 7, 2011)

id buy it.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2011)

What about for the Droid???


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 7, 2011)

HammerON said:


> What about for the Droid???



this

bring it to android as well and id buy it


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2011)

I would be worried about security...


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Feb 7, 2011)

there is always the option the logitech remote app uses.  And that is a server program installed on the target PC at the same time


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I would be worried about security...



like?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2011)

DriedFrogPills said:


> there is always the option the logitech remote app uses.  And that is a server program installed on the target PC at the same time



yes gpuz will have to be running on the target pc


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 7, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> Remotely view the data of a card in your pc from GPU-Z via LAN and/or Internet.
> 
> Something people would be interested in?
> 
> and even pay?



TBH the only time your going to need to check system specs is when your at the computer.

Or have access to it remotely via other means ( being on the phone to someone)

seems silly to me.


----------



## Cheeseball (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd buy it at 99 US cents.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 7, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> TBH the only time your going to need to check system specs is when your at the computer.
> 
> Or have access to it remotely via other means ( being on the phone to someone)
> 
> seems silly to me.



I had a similar thought, can't say I'd really have the need for it. I would however like the GPU database as an (Android) app though, that'd be awesome.


----------



## wolf (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd be very interested in the app for remote monitoring, and like the above suggestion as a database on the go when out GPU shopping (or needing to settle a nerd argument about specs)


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> seems silly to me.



i see your point. learning iphone coding at the moment and looking for projects 

the gpu database app sounds like a good idea, could probably do that fairly fast


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 7, 2011)

would be cool, only i don't like paying for apps/software


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 7, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i see your point. learning iphone coding at the moment and looking for projects
> 
> the gpu database app sounds like a good idea, could probably do that fairly fast



Maybe some aspects could be useful, for example the sensor tab would be brillaint.

Can have temps being fed to your phone whilst playing a game so you know what makes your card run hot etc.

I just don't think a full version is nesscery ( card info etc)


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2011)

that wasn't too hard.. data from system with GTX 580 over the network .. sensors next


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 7, 2011)

may be very far out, android app by chance?

looks promising actually


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2011)

i have a little bit of coding android experience, depending on interest for the iphone version i can make an android version


----------



## blu3flannel (Feb 7, 2011)

This sounds awesome, I would totally pay for it.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 7, 2011)

Honestly, if it works only over LAN, I wouldn't be too interested, because if my phone is connected to my local network. it means I'm in my apartment and could just walk over to check or VNC in (VNC is fairly fast and responsive over LAN).

If you could get it to work over the internet, then I see some point to it. I can monitor my temps etc, and over 3G VNC can be a little slow.

Of course, there would be port forwarding issues for those behind routers, but I trust that those who are interested and monitor GPU temps remotely via their phone would definitely not have any issues forwarding a port.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## garyinhere (Feb 7, 2011)

what about an oc tool for the gpu... like something you can tweak/adjust while benching?


----------



## Frick (Feb 7, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> what about an oc tool for the gpu... like something you can tweak/adjust while benching?



Overclock the GPU remotely while benhing? Now that would be pretty darn cool.


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd also be willing to beta test this if wiz sends me an iphone... at&t or verizon i don't care


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 7, 2011)

W1z. I was thinking about asking you to create an "index" ... and I think now is the time.

The "consumer" needs a simple benchmark to compare the performance of cards. If you will publish the GPUZ database on the iphone, we also need a comparative of relative performance. Said user doesnt want to read a long review and hundreds of benchmarks at hundreds of resolutions.

We need something like:

Card A: 1.0x
Card B: 2.3x
Card C: 0.6x

OK, so "which" benchmark would you use to create this? I think you need to bite the bullet and make a statement about the "TPU Standard Build 2011".  Note this is a standard not enthusiast extreme build as the benchmark GPU.

E.g. 

ATI 5770 or GTX260 at stock
average of (COD4, HAWK, Unigine 2.0) at 1920x1200 4xAA. I chose three very different benchs just to keep it simple.
index everything so that = 1.0x on this setup

and hold this true for the whole year, all cards.

The user can now use the GPUZ database, read the specs, and then get a rough-overview of relative performance when comparing cards.

Yes, it isnt perfect. But it would be mighty useful.  For the *full* picture, we would come to your detailed reviews.  The GPUZ iPhone app could even LINK to the most appropriate review.

*Note, although the GPU is a "standard", I agree you should the best most OC'd dual socket CPU workstation you can get to try to abstract the CPU from the GPU relative performance.


----------



## JATownes (Feb 7, 2011)

This is cool, but to be honest I really wouldn't have a need for it.  

I know this is off topic, but...Any chance of getting a mobile app for the TPU forums?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 14, 2011)

Thread res.

I'd totally buy it, include a mobile data base of gpu's and bang! deal.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 14, 2011)

this would be nice.. i currently just set a port forward for a non standard rdp port and view using the iphone rdp app so i can see my desktop and thus gpuz and any other temps i'm interested in.  this app could be cool, i just couldn't see paying a lot for it given the easy alternatives out there.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 14, 2011)

Not to be a negative nancy but I see 0 use for this... and the remote database idea is free by using ur phones web browser to google...


----------



## MRCL (Feb 14, 2011)

Make a GPUtool for oc'ing the iPhone 

Seriously, a GPU database would be awesome, i'd buy that. 
And I can see the use of remote temperature monitoring. You're gaming, benching etc and your iPhone (make it work on the iPod touch, too pls) acts as a secondary monitor so to speak. That would be very useful actually.

But in just having GPU-Z remote accessing your PC I dunno. Unless you want to check on your PC while at work or on the train like a Tamagotchi.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 14, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Not to be a negative nancy but I see 0 use for this... and the remote database idea is free by using ur phones web browser to google...



This. I honestly just see no purpose for this. If I cant use it while not at my own network then it serves no purpose. I dont see a purpose as for why you would need an app like this anyway. Dont get me wrong im not trying to be a douchebag here, but I dont see a real world use for it. Most GPU's arent going to overheat if its sitting idle and many ppl might have their computers off while not at home.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 14, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If I cant use it while not at my own network



you will be able to use it remotely via internet, even if both devices are behind routers.

and i asked for your opinions in this thread, no need to sugar coat anything


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 14, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> you will be able to use it remotely via internet, even if both devices are behind routers.
> 
> and i asked for your opinions in this thread, no need to sugar coat anything



Well even then, im not sure what use other than monitoring temps (for w/e reason) there would be to have such an app. 

And personally, when it comes to apps, if I cant get it for free I dont want it.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 14, 2011)

I think this is a great little app. I dont have an iphone, but having an "extra screen" showing realtime (ish) updates of the GPU working when gaming or benching is a neat tool.

Once it is built, i'm sure w1z will have plug-ins showing folding stats etc.

And with encouragement, no reason not to have CPU temps there too. Nice.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 14, 2011)

Personally an app of every card out there so a quick comparison would be so much better. Even if that was for the PC. If the file size gets too big, then two version can be released. One that just gives information about your card, then another with the other information. Hell you could (COULD) have a "this card will give you ??% increase/decrease over your current card based on TPU reviews which can be read here" generating more traffic to the site/reviews.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 14, 2011)

When this is out I may look into porting it to windows mobile if that's cool.

According to some random dude on xda-developers. Coding mobile apps isn't as hard as it seems.
( simple ones anyways) so thought I might take it up as a hobby.

No promises though, depends how hard it is when I start XD


----------

